# Devils Lake Sept. Pike



## Byron (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi'
I'm new to the forum, and relatively new to pike fishing (we don't have pike down South). I fished Devils Lake in June and had a great time. I caught lots of walleye and lots of pike. I am planning on another visit in mid-September. What would you tell someone like me about fishing that time of year. I'm not looking for honey holes, just info about where to look for them, and any info on baits. I know spinner baits and spoons worked well in June, but what about Sept. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You won't have a problem catching fish! The same tactics should work as they beef up for the winter. If you get there and the fish are in the right mood, fall can produce an incredible bite as fish gorge to prepare for the lean months.


----------

